# blutende Schrift



## Blackylein (30. April 2005)

Ich würd gern meine Überschriften bluten lassen. Gibts da irgendeinen speziellen Trick damit das halbwegs echt aussieht oder soll ich einfach nur die Bluttropfen von dem Tutorial das es hier gibt irgendwo an die Schrift ranhängen?
 Ich hab mich zwar schon damit herumgespielt aber irgendwie bekomm ich da nix hin. Ich bilde mir ein so etwas ähnliches gabs hier eh schon mal aber die Suchfunktion hat mir auf meiner Suche leider nicht geholfen.

 MFG
 Carina


----------



## Hosenwäscher (30. April 2005)

Ich hab mal irgendwo einen Filter gefunden, der das kann aber bitte frag mich nicht, wo. Ich kann dir gerne die Plugin-Datei schicken, wenn du willst.


----------



## ShadowMan (30. April 2005)

Hi Carina!

Was genau klappt denn bei dem Tutorial nicht?

Hier gibt es noch eins, was ich aber nicht ganz so überzeugend finde:

http://www.webmasterpro.de/content_tip-1530.php

Aber vielleicht wäre ja eine Kombination aus beiden Tutorials sinnvoll?! 

Oder schau mal hier: http://www.fontasy.de/

Dort gibt es sogar glaube ich eine eigene Blutschrift als Font.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## extracuriosity (1. Mai 2005)

Eyecandy 4000 von Alienskin bietet den Drip Filter (http://www.alienskin.com/ec4k/filters/drip.html). Ist halt nicht kostenlos. Ich bin ja mehr für Handarbeit.


----------

